# Stock Android Animations



## Sparkimus (Oct 24, 2011)

The one thing I don't like about MotoBlur is the annoying fly-in animations. I tried using a Metamorph that contained the stock android animations which modified the animations in the framework-res.apk, but changing those didn't actually change any of the animations that were used. I've determined that the framework-res.apk doesn't control the fly-in animation. It seems like blur-res.apk controls those. Blur-res.apk only contains 6 animations, but I'm not sure which ones to change and what to replace them with. Anyone have any insight?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------

